# The importance of Carbon media in your Aquaclear



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

For aquaclear and related filters, is the carbon really that much of a necessity? As far as I know, it just filters out "microparticles".

If you do weekly 30% gravel siphoning/water changes, would carbon still be necessary? I mean, I'm speculating that if you leave the Ammonia Remover sack and Sponge in, but just permanently remove the carbon, then you'll still have perfectly good biological filtration, and decent "microparticle" filtratrion due to keeping the sponge and ammonia remover.
Or would it be possible to just remove the Ammonia Remover and keep the Carbon? Or are both pretty damned crucial?

Well, what do you guys think?


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

carbon is only good for removing chemicals and tannins from the water by adsorbtion. if you don't need to remove colors or medications from the water you don't need it.it may have some biological filtration, but its not quite as efficient as the sponge filter.what I would do is after the carbon and ammonia remover get old and need replacing, just add a second sponge instead.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Only use i have carbon is for the smell. It kills that nasty amazon smell.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

If you have a good filtration setup then carbon is totally not needed. I dont have any carbon in any of my tanks.

~Dj


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

ok... what do you guys think of nitrofish's suggestion of all sponges-- that sound pretty good? is the ammonia remover needed?


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

He has the right idea. Anything that can add biological filtration is suppior to chemical filtration. Carbon is just a waste of money to me. Sure it works, but you have to keep replacing it. If you get a good biological filtration going, you wont need the carbon. they do the same thing, except one is permanent, while the other needs replacing.

~Dj


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

I use two sponges and 1 carbon in my AC 300.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I've never used carbon in my A/C filters or any other filter.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I just use the sponge


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I am going to use sponge, carbon, and bio-balls in my 520.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

If it is not broke, don't fix it. :smile: I use carbon and my water is always crystal clear. I pay 50 cents per pound, and get a 10 pound bag for 5 bucks.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I'm not saying you must have it. But why woulden't you. Whats the pros?
I have used ammonia chips too. But the carbon does a better job on keeping water sparkly


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

I´ve never use it...as been said, just a waste of money, the biological media in the sponge is enough and you don´t have to replece it, just rinse with aquarium water!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Raptor said:


> If it is not broke, don't fix it. :smile:


 exactly..

i found out that in a regular filter system..i had to use carbon to remove the funky smell from the tank.(stank).but since i been running a sump ..i have yet to buy any.....anybody notice a difference from regular to sumps?


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2003)

I don't use carbon. 
in my AC's I use sponge and bio balls or ceramic noodles. I also use media bags filled with crushed coral to prevent any ph shock.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> carbon is only good for removing chemicals and tannins from the water by adsorbtion.



















I take out the Carbon and place it with crushed corrals to stabalize the PH in my tanks.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I used carbon in the past, and it has always kept the tank water crystal clear, but you need to replace it frequently (about once every 2-3 weeks) to maximize the effect.
About three months ago, i switched to bio filter media (EHFIsubstrat), which has a huge surface area for bacteria to colonize, to stimulate biological filtration. The water still looks the same as far as clearity, but it's much better for the bio-filtration, which is more important than chemical filtration (what carbon does) anyways (basically, it takes care of the tank's cycle).
Carbon is only needed when you want to remove tanins, medicine traces or unwanted chemicals from the water, and should only be used in those situations. Not that it's harmful, but not very useful either...


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

awesome, thanks alot guys


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

bobme said:


> I am going to use sponge, carbon, and bio-balls in my 520.


 i didn't know they made a 520


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

yeah there is plenty of options for filter media as we can all see


----------



## MikeR (May 29, 2003)

I haven't used carbon in my filters in years. I use 2 sponges instead. On my Eheim I use the sponges and bio media only.


----------

